# do you number your magazines ?



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well do you


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

No .... what is the rationale behind it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I started doing it for a few reasons , I was no longer the only guy at league with my type of mags , I now had one of the most common mags 
and I realized one day if I do have a mag issue , how many rounds it might take to find the bad mag in practice if it gets mixed back in with all the others 
and to keep my mags my mags 

a few mags if you only shoot alone is not hard to keep track of but when you get a half dozen or more and you may loan one out to a friend at league it is nice to get yours back 

start taking classes and or running competition and you could be dumping mags on the floor right next to some one with the same mag


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Yes and any that don't work get a large paint stick NFG on the sides if I can rework it to duty again (Ar mags) I steel wool the paint off and make sure the number is visible. 
I guess I should say that's with all the serious working guns the collectors and oddballs no! I'm still looking for a easily visible way to mark magazines that doesn't give up my camouflage as an old fat guy, its very unlikely I'll need this, all else fails I'll put gorilla tape over the paint.
I started this back when I was shooting IPSC and had good mags and bad mags. The bad mags were supposed to have dummy rounds in them for practicing reloads. when one ended up failing to feed in the middle of a match, started numbering my mags! In the old days a failure was called your dead! Motivational!
CHeers,
Dutch


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for the numbers I have just started using the electric pencil , you have to look to see it but it is there and not going any where


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes I number all of mine using a Silver sharpie. It will wear off sooner or later, but goes right back on in seconds.

Mostly for the same reasons as Dutch, so I can record and track which mags have issues. You'll notice that #3 might not go into slide lock etc. So #3 gets regulated to a range mag or special purpose training mag. For example one of my instructors had a mag that wouldn't drop free, so it turned into his demo mag for training how to get rid of a sticking mag.

Pistol classes and matches I haven't had an issue with keeping my mags cause I'm either using one of my Walther's or my Les Baers (with Tripp Cobra mags) so my mags are easily identifiable. Carbine class is a whole different story when half the class is using black PMAGS. 

Chuck


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW! Great idea. I never thunk of that. I do almost all of my shooting in my back yard, but sometimes have a few friends over to shoot, sight in and just have fun.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

They are not only numbered......they are color coded as to cartridge. And uppers are color coded for cartridge.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

No. I can count to 2.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> No. I can count to 2.


then you need more mags

I can count to 6 but if you toss them all in my range bag and ask me which it was that had the issue they all look the same 

and if I loan one to anther shooter I want mine back , but I can understand not numbering if you only have 2 but 3 is the least I have for any thing with 5-6 for most 

for my most shot guns I will probably have 8-10 soon enough

I am really liking going to a match with enough mags loaded that I can just play and not stuff mags inbetween


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

My mags are not numbered, I only have two and they are sufficiently different. Someday when I upgrade my side arm I will have more than two and they will be numbered, probably with silver sharpie.

On the other hand. I have four flights of arrows and four flights of cross dart bolts and each of those flights is individually numbered.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw a silver sharpie at the grocery store and tossed it in the cart , I had never used one of these silver sharpies before and I carry a black sharpie in my pocket every day I have red ,green , blue , and several other colors in my desk drawer 

I had just never tried a silver 

it writes on black magazines very well, very visible , I like it


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> then you need more mags
> 
> I can count to 6 but if you toss them all in my range bag and ask me which it was that had the issue they all look the same
> 
> ...





For all those same reasons. I would do it two mags if they are identical. It is a no brainer.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

During my military time I added a loop of 550 cord to the bottom of each mag and a strip of green 100mph tape around the bottom of the mags with a number and my last 4 of my social the 550 cord was to pull them from mag pouches easier and to snap them on a d ring on my lbv after a mag change . now I just write on the baseplate with a sharpie


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

kycrawler said:


> During my military time I added a loop of 550 cord to the bottom of each mag and a strip of green 100mph tape around the bottom of the mags with a number and my last 4 of my social the 550 cord was to pull them from mag pouches easier and to snap them on a d ring on my lbv after a mag change . now I just write on the baseplate with a sharpie


That is reminence of the old days. When the empty magazine (1911's) would get attached to the pistol lanyarns.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

had a shooter last night that had a feed issues , he would get one shot off then have to hand cycle a round he did this 2x then dropped the mag and put in a fresh one and finished the stage no problem

he had his mags numbered and it was the same one that gave him trouble last time , it is gone now


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Right now you only have 2 mags, in a few years you may be in Green county and my space, were you have some guns and have 10 or 15 mags for an AR or some other gun you use for what ever fun shooting game you find, I guess it sounds like a brag but I have over 30 ar mags. and I'm not all that fond of ARs after all the trouble my m16a1 gave me in Nam, and I mean really! my 1911 magazines I know there are more ! Of all sorts of qualities I cannot quite throw out the poorly working ones.
Dutch


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I don't number, but I do color code.
I use tape since the status of any mag may change at any time.

If the mag doesn't work, it gets stomped, I don't try to 'Fix' mags unless it's something obvious, like the follower got sideways, then I change the follower.

Green for my typical field use,
Red for my 'Varmint' rounds (I don't shoot tracers anymore, I'm a civilian now)
Yellow or blue for my 'Short' mags that I bench shoot with, or in some other caliber than 'Standard' for the rifle/ammo load.
My .22 LR mags would be an example, since the .22 LR conversion & mags ride in my AR-15 ammo bag,
Don't want to get NATO or .223 REM in my Wylde barrel...

For things like the Wylde barrel AR, the rifle has the same color tape stripe around the hand guard just to clear thins up a little more!


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

I have 2 1911 mags that are really not to good of condition. I carry 1 round in each the plate is red. I use these in matches, for picking up a mis feed and ejected round in competion. Saves me from taking a miss in score. I can look down at belt and see the Red plate and know i have right mag.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was reading an interesting article about the founder of MagPul his initial invention after finishing his time with the Marine corp was the friction fit injection molded rubber piece that fits on the bottoms of the magazine to replace the duct tape and para cord that was used to easily get mags out of the pouch and reload https://www.magpul.com/products/original-magpul®-–-5-56-nato--3-pack

they also have a very interesting way of defining their company mission.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I was reading an interesting article about the founder of MagPul his initial invention after finishing his time with the Marine corp was the friction fit injection molded rubber piece that fits on the bottoms of the magazine to replace the duct tape and para cord that was used to easily get mags out of the pouch and reload https://www.magpul.com/products/original-magpul%C2%AE-%E2%80%93-5-56-nato--3-pack
> 
> they also have a very interesting way of defining their company mission.


Yup, hence the name Mag Pul, they're still pretty popular and also do a decent job of protecting to mag base. I'm going to order a set for my 9mm AR mags just to protect their bases when dropping them for reloads.

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Chuck R. said:


> Yup, hence the name Mag Pul, they're still pretty popular and also do a decent job of protecting to mag base. I'm going to order a set for my 9mm AR mags just to protect their bases when dropping them for reloads.
> 
> Chuck


when he had the first mold cut he was all in with no money to have a second cut if his design didn't work , it did work , and 10 years later when they retooled they made no change to the new mold and the original mag pull is the same


----------

